

Ask YC: So whats the user "awareness" bell curve for YC? - kleevr

So I just ask what I'm sure is drop in the bucket of "old" YC questions... That is if I had been a memeber of this community longer, what would I know about it's community?  What, if I were playing loosly with language are the perecents of "insiders", "stand-by-ers", and "outsiders".  However you as a YC reader would rate yourself.  (Specifically not looking for 'objectivity'.)<p>To simplify to (maybe) a more straight forward metric
======
kyro
I don't think there is an in or an out group here. Your comments are judged
rationally and everyone has an equal chance of chiming in.

And if you mean to ask how one becomes a prominent contributor to the group,
it's not a matter of how long you've been part of the community. If you submit
interesting articles, and write good comments, people here will recognize
that. I've been here for a year and have been more of an onlooker, yet there
are those who joined much more recently than me who have made greater
contributions.

Point is, I don't think there are any natural breaks in this community. People
drift in and out of 'in,' 'out,' and 'lurk,' groups often that all the areas
are blurred.

